# I NEED MY OWN GEAR!



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

Hey yall,

I went diving this weekend and had some problems with my gear. It was borrowed equipment and it was suggested I look into buying my own.

I know I will need to try on a mask and fins and I can handle that, but I need some help with the regulator, bc and tanks (if any).


Any suggestions? I need to stay on a college students budget, however I am getting a few dollars back from this economic stimulus rebate.

Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

If you can't stomach the price of new gear, keep an eye on craigslist/ebay.You just first need to makesure that the cost of having the gear servicedplus the purchase price is still a good deal. And check with the local shops to make sure what you are looking at is still servicable with parts that are still available etc... Myregswere hand me downs and my BC was bought used on Craigslist locally. I got my snorkle gear at the local shops. You are right, if you want to dive more than 3-5 times a year you need your own gear.I have about $2500 worth of gear that I only paid maybe $700 or so through deals I found locally etc... Here is a search I did on Craigslist for dive/scubagear. 

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/search/spo?query=dive&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/search/spo?query=scuba&minAsk=min&maxAsk=max

As far as what brands of gear to stick to, I am not sure on that one. I am not a person that sticks to one brand of gear or the other. My regs are Sheerwood, My BC is Zeagle, Fins are scuba pro, mask is atomic, gloves/booties are Pinnacle. So I am a patchwork of brands, but it does the job.

I love my Zeagle Escape BC. It's minimal and that's what I like. I can't stand the BC's that have a bazillion pockets and stuff crowded on there. Stick with the back inflate BC's. Or at least try one out to make sure you like it. But most say they like the back inflate/wing styleBC's more.


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

As Jon said, used gear is an option if you're on a tight budget. That's what I did initially. I bought new mask, fins, snorkel, wetsuit, boots, and gloves from a local shop. Then, after certification, I bought a used BC, set of regs, and weightbelt. 

The used gear has served me very well, but I have started to replace some of it. With all the dives I've made over the past few years, I definitely came out better than if I'd had to rent gear all that time. I just replaced the BC (it was showing some wear and tear) with a Hollis backplate system. 

Before diving any used gear find a local shop that you trust, and let them inspect the gear. If buying used gear locally, try to bring it to a shop before buying it. They can tell you if it's in good condition and safe to use.


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

If your on a budget, try some things on in a shop, then look for deals on ebay. Lots of slightly used equipment on there. If you pick and choose you can save a lot of $$$ on the regs and BC! Mask, fins, wetsuit, etc..should bebought local. The cash you save on the bc and regs will pay for the other things.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Another option is to check w/local shops and see if anyone is upgrading or selling their used gear. Divers, especially Dive Instructors and Dive Masters are always upgrading or selling stuff they "acquire" and sometimes they know of former students that never really got the bug and will sell you gear at a fraction of the cost w/out the Internet gamble. Hope you get hooked up soon 'cause this time of the year is perfect for gearing up!


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I agree with what Knot A Yacht said, keep an eye out on craigslist, but don't limit your search to the panhandle area. Think of other coastal locations in FL and check them out too, you might need to get something shipped to you or drive to pick it up, but you can get some really good deals. I was talking to bmoore about this recently, he has the system down. If you find something you are interested it, check out some online dive stores that post reviews about gear and see if you can find out what other people think, then have it checked out by your dive shop. I got my gear when I was on Guam at the shops inventory sale, at a GREATLY reduced price, those are always a good place to start too. Getting your own gear is definately the way to go if you are going to be diving regularly, it's only a matter of time before you start using duct tape and plumbers epoxy on it anyways if you're wrestling fish outta wrecks, just get whats good for you...AND your budget.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

You just had to make the plumbers epoxy remark...huh Josh????:moon

It has worked for over 80 dives so far..and I am still here!:letsdrink


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Be very careful if you're looking at used gear. There are some great deals to be found, but you have to know what you're looking at. Try to get the owner to let you bring it by a shop to be checked out before you buy. We (MBT) will check it out for free and let you know if it's a deal or not, and give you an estimate if it needs work. If you can't bring it in, we'll be happy to give you a best guess based on pics, descriptions etc., and we'll help you ask the right questions.

Sometimes new can be cheaper than used in the long run.We've got a student special package with weight integrated BC and reg setup for $599.00.

Jim

MBT Divers - 3920 Barrancas Ave - (850) 455-7702

www.mbtdivers.com


----------



## CurtyV22 (Sep 30, 2007)

> *BuckWild (5/14/2008)*If your on a budget, try some things on in a shop, then look for deals on ebay. Lots of slightly used equipment on there. If you pick and choose you can save a lot of $$$ on the regs and BC! Mask, fins, wetsuit, etc..should bebought local. The cash you save on the bc and regs will pay for the other things.




Not the best way to make friends with your local shop. IMHO you're life support (BC and regulators) should all be bought locally so that you know they are fully functional and safe, come with a warranty and have a place to be serviced. But if you really can only afford used gear it is important that you get it checked out by someone who knows what they are doing, most shops will do this for you for free. The best thing is to buy from someone who you know takes care of there stuff and has some knowledge of repairing it.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/14/2008)*You just had to make the plumbers epoxy remark...huh Josh????:moon
> 
> It has worked for over 80 dives so far..and I am still here!:letsdrink


Clay my friend, you are a pioneer in SCUBA gear maintenance, I dive humbly in your presence! Time for another drink!:letsdrink


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Sarah,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Remember what we discussed Saturday? <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">First it depends what you are wanting to do and how far you want to take it.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">The rigs you saw James and I with are technical/cave diving rigs. The BC is what we call a "wing". Basically an air filled bladder sandwiched between the tank and a metal back plate. This keeps the front of your body from clutter and the back inflation helps you keep a good position ..trim, underwater. Face down, horizontal, legs up off the bottom. Keeps you from stirring up the muck and makes the frog kick easier. (The weird kick you saw me doing..keeps you from silting up the bottom.)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I guess a recreational dive is currently considered less than 130 feet. Does that mean a dive to 131 is a technical dive? Hard to say. These "rules" are set up by certification agencies. Used to be 100 feet when I started diving. Guess they figured they could add 30 feet.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Can a dive less than 130 feet be technical? You bet it can. Heck, I called a dive shop in Alabama about a spear fishing charter and they said they do not do "technical dives". Didn't realize spear fishing was "technical".<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I consider it technical if the dive is in an overhead environment, you plan on decompressing, or you switch gas mixes, regardless of depth.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">You can dive a tech rig "recreationally" but should not dive a rec rig technically. Bill had a "recreational diving rig". Jacket type BC, single tank, one first stage. The jacket bc will float you horizontally on the surface and have a tendency to do that as well under water. Our tech rigs will want to roll you face down or on your back on the surface.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Here is a good link to check out the differences as well.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">http://www.cavediving.com/how/compare/index.htm<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I pretty much consider cave and technical the same thing, cave diving being about as technical as you can get. There some pretty awesome underwater caves just east of here but you need the right equipment, training and mind-set to deal with it. We will go over there sometime and you can check it out. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">The cave training I have been through has by far been the best dive training I have ever undertaken. Pretty much makes an open water dive a piece of cake.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Id look to getting a backplate/wing, decent regulator and maybe a tank or two. Would recommend steel over aluminum tanks. Better bouyancy characteristics. They are, however, a bit heavier. (Just ask Carlos and his crew at Bay Breeze!)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Sent ya a PM as well.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Might be a good weekend to hit it again!


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

I gotta agree w/ CurtyV, your LDS will do their best to accomodate your needs and your budget. I understand limiting financial factors but finding something online then testing out the same item in the shop is pushing the parameters. Also, Brian is right...from your post(and he's been diving w/ you) it sounds like a BP/W/H mightworth checking out. We also have a BC that is designed fora female profile at MBT.CurtyV is at Bay Breeze so he can help you out, as well!


----------



## naclh2oDave (Apr 8, 2008)

I got my gear at a pawn shop. It was a steal! I had it checked out by the LDS (Texas) and I stil dive it. There are some awesome pawn shops around Pcola. You can save a lot of time/gas by calling around to see which ones have gear and then go check them out. They might even let you have it inspected somewhere first, you never know. It is important to know the worth ofwhat you are looking atnew, cuz some pawn shops won't bargain and some will. They might be asking for the brandnew price relying on some sucker to not know. Good luck.


----------



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

Thanks guys. I like Brian and James' set up and may want to start doing some of the techie and cave stuff. If I can get over the fear of the dark!

I am going to do some running around looking this afternoon. 

Hopefully I will have my new stuff before this weekend to try out!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Sarah,

If you are interested in the tech type rigs, dive rite, oms and halcyon make good stuff. 

Bill and I are heading to Carlos' place and then off to lunch if you want to meet us there. I believe Bay Breeze carries Dive Rite and OMS.

James and I use the Dive Rite wing and back plate.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim, whats the name of the BC my sons girlfriend bought up there at the sell?

It's a womens BC, (it comes in colors besides pink though!) and it is rear inflate. Same principle as a wing and backplate, as far as not cluttering your front or sides, or giving you the squeeze when inflated. It also is weight integrated, and stainless steel D-rings, and some really sweet fetures. My wife is now wanting one after trying it on!:doh


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Clay-Doh (5/15/2008)*Jim, whats the name of the BC my sons girlfriend bought up there at the sell?
> 
> It's a womens BC, (it comes in colors besides pink though!) and it is rear inflate. Same principle as a wing and backplate, as far as not cluttering your front or sides, or giving you the squeeze when inflated. It also is weight integrated, and stainless steel D-rings, and some really sweet fetures. My wife is now wanting one after trying it on!:doh


That would be the Zeagle Zena, and it has been the biggest selling ladies BC we've ever cerried.

Another option in the Tech line is "Hollis" - an offshoot of Oceanic. Nice gear and it's priced right.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats the one!!! You really owe it to yourself to try that one on Lik It! Such a nice BC, almost made me wish I were a woman!

Oops...did I say that outloud?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Evensplit (5/15/2008)*option in the Tech line is "Hollis" - an offshoot of Oceanic. Nice gear and it's priced right.


That's the one I bought about a month ago... Hollis Backplate, Wing, and Harness.

So far, I'm loving it!


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Caution: Thread Hijack below. Sorry



> *Clay-Doh (5/15/2008)*Thats the one!!! You really owe it to yourself to try that one on Lik It! Such a nice BC, almost made me wish I were a woman!
> 
> Oops...did I say that outloud?


It's just what you need Clay. An all pink gear package. You'd be stylin then.







You and Linda could go out matching and all. Although, I think you'd look better in Pink than her.:moon I found the set for you.

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/spo/629982788.html

Ain't it purdy.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

> *bmoore (5/15/2008)*<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Sarah,<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Remember what we discussed Saturday? <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">First it depends what you are wanting to do and how far you want to take it.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">The rigs you saw James and I with are technical/cave diving rigs. The BC is what we call a "wing". Basically an air filled bladder sandwiched between the tank and a metal back plate. This keeps the front of your body from clutter and the back inflation helps you keep a good position ..trim, underwater. Face down, horizontal, legs up off the bottom. Keeps you from stirring up the muck and makes the frog kick easier. (The weird kick you saw me doing..keeps you from silting up the bottom.)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I guess a recreational dive is currently considered less than 130 feet. Does that mean a dive to 131 is a technical dive? Hard to say. These "rules" are set up by certification agencies. Used to be 100 feet when I started diving. Guess they figured they could add 30 feet.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Can a dive less than 130 feet be technical? You bet it can. Heck, I called a dive shop in Alabama about a spear fishing charter and they said they do not do "technical dives". Didn't realize spear fishing was "technical".<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I consider it technical if the dive is in an overhead environment, you plan on decompressing, or you switch gas mixes, regardless of depth.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">You can dive a tech rig "recreationally" but should not dive a rec rig technically. Bill had a "recreational diving rig". Jacket type BC, single tank, one first stage. The jacket bc will float you horizontally on the surface and have a tendency to do that as well under water. Our tech rigs will want to roll you face down or on your back on the surface.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Here is a good link to check out the differences as well.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">http://www.cavediving.com/how/compare/index.htm<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I pretty much consider cave and technical the same thing, cave diving being about as technical as you can get. There some pretty awesome underwater caves just east of here but you need the right equipment, training and mind-set to deal with it. We will go over there sometime and you can check it out. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">The cave training I have been through has by far been the best dive training I have ever undertaken. Pretty much makes an open water dive a piece of cake.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Id look to getting a backplate/wing, decent regulator and maybe a tank or two. Would recommend steel over aluminum tanks. Better bouyancy characteristics. They are, however, a bit heavier. (Just ask Carlos and his crew at Bay Breeze!)<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Sent ya a PM as well.<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">Might be a good weekend to hit it again!


<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt"><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 10pt">I consider this extemely sound advice. I'm a recreational diver (for now) and I prefer the stuff that can easily be made into tech gear. The wing and plate is the way to go in my opinion. I got a Dive Rite Rec Wing with a stainless steel plate at MBT last summer and I love it. It's not the best single tank wing in the world but it's cool. The Hollis is my next investment when I get outta here and back to the states. Just my opinion, take it for what it's worth.


----------



## ReelDuel (Oct 4, 2007)

which model Hollis did you get?? what kinda price do the have?


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

> *ReelDuel (5/15/2008)*which model Hollis did you get?? what kinda price do the have?


I got the steel backplate, with the 38 lb. singles wing, and the Elite harness. I honestly don't remember what I paid, but I bought it during the grand reopening sale, so it's probably a little more now. I'll be over there later today, so I can check the prices on them and let you know.


----------



## FishinFL (Sep 30, 2007)

I highly recommend trying a set of tech gear out before buying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Its not for everybody!!!!!



It floats you different at the top and it is awkward in large seas. The guys I work with and me as well all started with scubapro knight hawk BC and Regs. Get the air2 on the inflator as well 'cause it serves as an octopus regulator thats always in sight. The make a ladyhawk for women. The BC is a type of tech rig with padding and trim weight pockets. It doesnt give you alot of the squeeze that a normal jacket bc has when you inflate.

If firemen cant tear it up:letsdrink its pretty durable stuff!! We all use the oceanic datamax pro air integrated computer too.



Good luck, Reese





p.s. stay out of caves! Nothing in there worth dying over....just my .02


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Awwww, c'mon! Cave diving is cool! Everybody's doing it! oke


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

There is no doubt a back plate/wing will float you differently on the surface...When I dive I try to spend the majority of my time under it.

"Gravity sucks"

And yes, cave diving is extremely cool..I've seen things in caves that you would never see anywhere else. Saw the tooth from a sabre tooth tiger once sticking out the side of the cave wall. But you are right. It is not for everyone. 

Just because we cave dive doesn't mean we are signing our own death warrants. It is like anything else. It can be done safely or dangerously. Just like open water diving. Get some training, proper equipment and follow a set of rules that were developed by the pioneers and it can be done very safely.

Make you a better open water diver as well!<UL><LI>5: Use Three Sources of Light <LI>4: Remain Within the Safest Possible Operating Limits for Your Breathing Media <LI>3. Keep Two Thirds of Your Starting Gas Volume in Reserve to Exit the Cave <LI>2. Maintain a Continuous Guideline to the Cave Exit <LI>1. Be Trained for Cave Diving, and Remain Within the Limits of Your Training </LI>[/list]


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

I have a set of pink scubapro fins if you need them allthough one is missing the back strap...Ill give you a great deal on them

Mike


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I just bought a back plate wing/harness set up. With Atomic Reg, and Mares computer. And i love it. I'm a college student also and broke my budget. The good thing about getting into the back plate and wing is you won't have to upgrade to do any more diving. With BC's you are limited to a single tank. If you spend the extra money you will be saving some in the long run. As for a reg. I bought the Atomic M1 which is one of the best regs I've ever used. It's effortless. If you buy used bring it up to MBT and get them to check it out before you actually buy it. If the person doesn't want you to bring it up there i bet something is wrong with it. If you get a computer the TUSA IQ700 is a great computer at a great price. It's simple and gets the job done. I wouldn't buy off ebay or a website unless they are licensed dealer because you will lose all warranties and sometimes you don't know what you are buying. I've heard of people buying computers off Ebay and then getting them checked and the internals where swapped out for generic internals. 



You might spend a little more at a shop. But they will set the gear up with you, they know what fits and you build a relationship with them. Also if something goes wrong they will do their best to fix it. 



Where are you going to school?


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea go to mbt they can hook you up. Good to see some nice lookin girls our age out scuba diving huh paul???


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

It depends on what you are doing and how you are diving. All I do is spearfish and I hate a wing bc. As a matter of fact I have a dive rite set up for sale. Stainless plate, Rec wing and new webbing. Already checked out by Chuck at MBT.


----------



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

Thanks yall for the advice.

I went by Bay Breeze and they were really nice. I decided to order the dive rite..(I think) back plate, recreational wing, and got a regulator,gauges and computer. I was able to get the regulator and gauges but will have to wait a week for the other stuff. :crying 

They have let mehave an identical set to use in the meantime.

Can't wait to get out andtry it. 

I am wondering if I should purchase a tank or two.

Hey Bmoore (sent ya a pm thingy) and James! You guys heading out this weekend? Got room for another diver?


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (5/21/2008)*
> 
> I am wondering if I should purchase a tank or two.


If you can afford to buy your own tanks, it's worth it. What killed me about renting tanks was the fact that if a trip was cancelled, that is just wasted air/gas that you paid for and didn't use. At lease when you own your own tanks, you can still use that air on a later dive. And you can always have them filled and ready to go for those last minute trips. Most people do 2-3 dives in a day and it's good to have at least that many. But as always, money is the deciding factor. 

You will be happy with the diverite setup. It will allow you to grow/change as your intrest in the sport grows as well.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Hey Gal!

Not sure what the plan is yet. May have some ear fud, (fear uncertianty and doubt.) Gotta get it checked out by the Dr. here in a bit. May have blown it out last time we were out. Hopefully everything will be ok.

Will let ya know.


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

The thing about buying tanks is that they can run around 300 dollars. and it's still going to cost you 4 or 5 dollars, for a air fill, each time. To rent a tank (air) it's around 8 i think. You are saving about 4 dollars each fill. If you have extra cash get one but it's not going to cost you to much extra to rent one.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Depends on how much you dive, and whatkinda tanks you want. If you like LP steel, you may be screwed on a busy weekend. 

And I aint sure what aluminums cost, but I logged 85 dives in the last year, 85 x $4 = $340.

For the person who goes 20 times a year, definately cheaper to rent.

Plus, I just don't think they rent 108's, and I love mine. Got a good deel on em at MBT sell last fall, and I will never go to a different tank.


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Clay has an excellent point...evaluate the cost based on how often you dive and what size/type of tank you want. With the setup you bought, I'm willing to bet you will want lp steel 95 tanks. Another consideration is the gas mix and availability. If you consistantly want a 28% for the "O", immediate fill may be a problem, especially during season. 32% & 36% are standard of course but I keep four personal tanks with various mixes between 28%-40%. Also, if you get that last minute call to work or ride, you have tanks at the ready!


----------



## kTkGreenGo (Oct 2, 2007)

i will buy a steel tank yes but there is no hard reason to buy alum. other than being convienent.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

The extra weight is only noticable when you carry the tanks to the boat. The 6 pounds, or whatever the difference, is 6 pounds less lead in your dive bag, and 6 pounds less lead in your weight pockets. So for anybody who uses integrated weights, the weight of your rig put together (BC, weights, tank, regulator) is exactly the same when you lift it up to put it on as it would be with a lighter aluminum tank, but more lead in your pockets.

Same size tank in steel holds more air. I love em.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Only if you over fill them...........

Which I would NEVER do..................oke


----------



## lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (May 1, 2008)

Hey bmoore and James,

Should I get a couple of steel or Aluminum tanks?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

James and I dive with Steel.Bill uses the Aluminum. Steel are a bit heavier but give you better bouancy characteristics. An empty Al tank will float. An empty steel tank will still sink. With the backplate and wing it works better having the extra weight on your back.

We use low pressure steel tanks, usually overfilled to about 3000 psi. 

Heck there is a shop in Marrianna that put 3600 in em once. I asked em about the practice of overfilling em and they said it was no big deal as long as they are used fairly quickly...and these guys have been at it awhile so I trust em.

Id say get a couple of steel 80-90's...get two so we can band em together for a set of doubles for a cave dive or long tech dive in the future. Mine are currently apart but it would only take a few minutes to have em hooked back together.

Looks like its a no go this weekend. Might hit the Navarre Pier depending upon the conditions.

Will keep ya posted.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Brian, that is just wrong man. really, really wrong.


----------



## scubageek (Dec 19, 2007)

Brian lives on the edge


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

> *scubageek (2/8/2009)*Brian lives on the edge


So does Sarah.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sarah, you oughtta come to one of the events on the forum when we get together! 

Did I mention I'm single, and I love to dive??? oke


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

> *Clay-Doh (2/13/2009)*Sarah, you oughtta come to one of the events on the forum when we get together!
> 
> 
> 
> Did I mention I'm single, and I love to dive??? oke




*Singing* Back in the Saddle again.... *Singing*



All it takes to get the PFFers goin is a pretty girl in a wetsuit!:letsdrink


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Anybody beside Billybob and Bmoore gonna ever get to meet her?


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Here you go Clay....

http://pensacola.craigslist.org/wan/1044377253.html


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

> *lik(e)it_on_the_bottom (5/23/2008)*Hey bmoore and James,
> 
> Should I get a couple of steel or Aluminum tanks?


I lik(e)it_on_the_top so we have a match...


----------



## BADBOY69 (Oct 3, 2007)

Soooooo...Sarah, what do you think?! "Pinksnappercatcher" is a 'top'. Think you two could get together? Wanna chaperon, Brian? oke


----------

